# Headed north in the morning



## dirtyfowlmouth (Oct 6, 2015)

Pretty excited to get north check cameras and just relax. My first bear hunt this year so hopefully things go well. The temps up by 80 front look like any fun at all but hopefully they still want to eat.


----------



## walleyemagic (Mar 14, 2015)

Good luck......what area are you hunting?


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Wow. The forecast here for Sunday is a high of 68, and lows of 50 surrounding it.


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Good Luck !


----------



## dirtyfowlmouth (Oct 6, 2015)

So my phone went down and no service for 6 days or so but I ended up getting a nice bear last night at 710. The pictures are not good right now but I'll post more once I get things all sorted out. I drove all day to get back down state so I'll get more tomorrow hopefully well worth the wait dot this bear for sure. Dress at 300lbs


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

Good on you. We need a real story though. The hunt, the unit, the rifle, the scope, the cartridge, entrance and exit wounds, recovery, etc.


----------



## dirtyfowlmouth (Oct 6, 2015)

I will get to it tomorrow I'm worse out plus I have a feeling I am gonna type this one out on the computer


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Nice bear and congratulations!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Congrats. Looks to be a good one!


----------



## dirtyfowlmouth (Oct 6, 2015)

So I got north to iron county last Saturday and my hunt started Monday. I met with the guy I had baiting for me and he showed me trail cam pictures of all the bears he had seen since baiting opened. He thought there were 2 or 3 bears that were mature and one of them had been there pretty regular for the past 3 days so I was excited. on Monday we decided I would go in when he baited and get set and he would leave when he was done and I would wait so they got fed just like normal. So at 930 I set down and its warm and my first thought is I wish I had more than one bottle of water lol. 3 hours later after endless ravens and red squirrels I type a text to my friend about how I cant believe I haven't seen a bear yet cause ive been there 3 hours with an lol on the end of it and hit send and as soon as I looked up a bear walks in at 1250. it feeds and is pretty nervous and I guess is about a 200 pound live bear probably smaller look back on it now. I pass that bear even though it had a nice white v. then it was a while again but 430 rolled around and a second bear came in and looked to be the same size as the first bear. He ate for a while and the wind swirled a little and he started scent checking and just moved off. Next bear was at 630 and looked smaller from the start and then a second bear and I know these 2 because on camera they have been there everyday. probably 140 pound live weight bears and seem like they were twins. the guy who baited for me had one of them bluff charge him one day while baiting and it was easy to figure out what bear that was. the smaller of the 2 would go right to the bait eat and keep to herself while the other one always wanted to fight and play and had more popcorn stuck to his hair than he ever ate. they finally started to play as it go dark moved off in the brush so I snuck out. the next day was suppose to be 78 and sunny so I pack more water go back in at 930 when my guy baits and I sit. it stay cloudy all day and never seems as hot as the first day so that was cool. ravens don't really show up and there is a nice breeze in my face and 1245 I think I should get ready maybe because of the day before and 1257 the twin bears show up same as the day before eat and leave. Same as the day before its quiet for a while and 415 I think again better get ready and 420 out comes another bear. This bear looks pretty good but goes right in and lays down so I don't get a lot of time to check him out. he eats for a while and finally snaps his head up looks back in the brush and runs off the other direction. So now I know the big guy is coming and as soon as I see this bear ill know its the one and who comes out but the twins. They both go to eating over the next hour and a half and about 6 the young boar must have been full because he started walking around. went and grabbed a tree bent it over and tore it all to hell. and just couldn't take it any longer goes and jumps on his sister biting her in the back dragging her to the ground trying to get her to play. she wants no part of it and slapped him so hard it sounded like it hurt from 60 yards away and he backed off of her and sits down like a dog behind the bait. he is just looking around trying to find something to get into and he bumped into the cane that was stuck into the ground to help judge a bears back height. he started batting at it a little and finally wrapped his paws around it pulled it out of the ground and rolled onto his back holding the cane in the air with his paws then he started biting it all this time im laughing because its a great show. all at once he jumps up with the cane like a stick in a giant black labs mouth and he walks off in the brush with it and a minute later she follows on the same path. it was now 640 or so and I figured I could put a few things in my pack while I waited for the last half hour because 730 is about dark. so I pack up keep my binos out and get ready at 7 to keep watch. I don't remember the bear walking in but 710 there is a bear and as soon as I see how round it is I say to myself I think this is the bear. it walks with a waddle belly is close to the ground back is well over where the cane use to be...…… yup this is the bear. I get my gun up on my rolled up sweatshirt and get all steady and the bear lays down. so I wait a few minutes and cant take it anymore because I know its getting dark soon. so I squeak real soft with my lips and the bear stands up and I want to take one more look quick before I shoot. it takes me 5 or 6 more seconds to say yes this is the one and it lays back down. so I squeak one more time and the bear does the same thing and stands still looking straight forward while broadside to me. I put the crosshairs on the neck right behind the head and the trigger broke and the bear fell. never moved a bit. I took a minute to breath because I don't think I took a breath for a few minutes and could hear my dad coming on the 4 wheeler. we got to the bear and I was in awe. just a tanker of a sow. we quick got her gutted ran cold well water in her and get to the cooler where she was 300 pounds dressed. I thought she may have been 230 240 so when I saw that I was pretty happy. drove all day yesterday with the hide and skull after checking her in and got her to the taxidermist and he called me to say he measured her skull today and green she was right at 17" needless to say im ready for another bear hunt and im fully aware of how good I had it on this hunt and how well things went. I shot the bear with a .450 and a Remington AccuTip. I know how long winded this was but in all honesty I could have wrote for a day about all the cool stuff that happened.


----------



## dirtyfowlmouth (Oct 6, 2015)

Just some random pictures. Maybe I can figure out how to load some of the video I took later. Once again sorry about being so long


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats, beautiful bear. Great story and nice looking set up.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Geez Louise, a 300 lb sow? It will be interesting to see how old that bear is.


----------



## dirtyfowlmouth (Oct 6, 2015)

Yeah I'm really curious to see what they have to say. Her front teeth were down to the gums and the rest were wore for sure


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Great Bear, Great Story !


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great write up. Wasn’t really long at all. They can be clowns at times. Well done !


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Loved the story!


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

That was a great time. Congratulations.


----------



## dirtyfowlmouth (Oct 6, 2015)

One more pic. Once again not the best my dad was fighting with the smart phone. She really doesn't look that awful big but I'm 6'3" 350 myself


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

congrats on an excellent bear.


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Congrats on the great bear


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats!!


----------



## dirtyfowlmouth (Oct 6, 2015)

Ok so I lied one more picture but this one got sent to me today by the guy who baits for me. This is just as she walked in.


----------

